# أخطاء شائعة في اللغة....



## الشخيبي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*أعزائي..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

فيما يلي بعض الأخطاء التي جرت على ألسن بعض الناس وأقلام بعض الكتاب..وقد أوردها الدكتور فضل حسن عباس في كتابه القيم: البلاغة, فنونها وأفنانها..
الدكتور فضل عباس أستاذ مشارك في الجامعة الأردنية في كلية الشريعة..وهو يدرس مواضيع كثيرة في اللغة العربية وفي الشريعة...وله كتب كثيرة في اللغة العربية وتفسير القرآن الكريم..وهو يحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا... مع أنه لا يرى منذ الصغر... نسأل الله أن يزيده علما ونورا وبصيرة وأن ينفع به الأمة..

يقول الدكتور فضل عباس:

إن هتاك كلمات وعبارات يستعملها الكتاب والشعراء, واللغة منها براء, ومن واجب المؤلفين في البلاغة أن ينبهوا لها, فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

1- من الكلمات التي خولف فيها القياس الصرفي ما نجده شائعا بين المثقفين, مثل كلمة (أخصائي), فما أكثر أن تسمع قولهم: نحن بحاجة إلى أخصائيين في كذا, وهي جمع (اختصاصي), والصحيح أن يقال: اختصاصيون.

ومن ذلك جمعهم لكلمة (مشكلة) على أنها (مشاكل), و(مدير) على (مدراء), وقولهم في تثنية (عصا): (عصاتان), والصحيح أن يقال: مشكلات, ومديرون, وعصوان.

2- وقد يستعملون الكلمة في غير معناها الذي وضع لها, ومن هذا النوع استعمالهم كلمة (تواجد), فيقولون مثلا: على الطلاب التواجد في فناء المدرسة. وكلمة التواجد لا تعطي هذا المعنى, فالصحيح أن يقولوا: الحضور والتجمع, لأن التواجد من الوجد.

ومن هذا القبيل كذلك استعمالهم كلمة (فشل), فتراهم يقولون: فشلت في حياتها الزوجية, وفشل في دراسته. والفشل هو الضعف, قال تعالى: ((ولا تنازعوا فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم)) [الأنفال:46], والكلمة التي ينغي أن تستعمل هي الإخفاق, فيقال: أخفق في كذا.

ومن الكلمات التي تستعمل كثيرا في هذا المضمار مادة (رضخ), فيقولون: لن نرضخ للمستعمر؛ يريدون: لن نخضع, ولن نستكين. والرضخ هو الكسر, أو العطاء القيل, وفي حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أن ترضخ مما أعطاك الله))

ومنهم قولهم: (تنفس الصعداء)؛ يريدون بها: ذهب عنه الضيق والكرب, مع أن هذا التركيب يعطي معنى مناقضا تمام التناقض لما يقصدون؛ فإن معنى هذه الكلمة أنه في كرب يصعب عليه التنفس, وفي التنزيل: ((فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا كأنما يصعد في السماء)) [الأنعام: 125].


3- هناك كلمات تستعمل ولا أصل لها في لغتنا, ككلمة (الطقوس)؛ بدل الشعائر.

ومنه كلمة (كرس)؛ فيقولون: كرس حياته. فهم يريدون أن يقولوا: قصر حياته على كذا.

ومن هذه الكلمات: (برر موقفه), وهو غير صحيح, والصحيح أن يقال: سوغ واحتج.

4- وهناك كلمات استعملت استعمالا مرجوحا في اللغة, فمن ذلك كلمة (أوقف) و (أرجع)؛ فيقولون: أوقفني وأرجعني. وهذا غير صحيح, أو مرجوح, والصحيح الراجح: وقفني, ورجعني؛ قال تعالى: ((وقفوهم إنهم مسؤولون)) [الصافات:24], وقال تعالى: ((فإن رجعك الله في طائفة منهم فاستأذنوك للخروج)) [التوبة:83], وقال تعالى: ((ثم ارجع البصر كرتين)) [الملك:4], و هما من الفعل الثلاثي, ولو كانت من الرباعي؛ لقال: أوقفوهم, وأرجعك, وأرجع البصر؛ بهمزة القطع.
وهناك كلمات كثيرة من هذا القبيل.

5- كما أن هناك كلمات كثيرة ترجمت ترجمة حرفية عن اللغات الأجنبية.

كل هذا حري به أن لا يدخل في دائرة الفصيح, وحري بمن يكتبون في البلاغة أن يحذروا من استعماله.

انتهى.


ودمتم طيبين.*


----------



## walid.salama (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## HARD MAN (2 نوفمبر 2006)

لك كل التحية والتقدير أخي الفاضل 



تحياتي


----------



## مهاجر (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير وأشكر لك حرصك ....

أخي أرى أن تنقله لقسم تعريب الهندسة ودمت بخير


----------



## Mangah_man (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي علي هذا الموضوع القيم..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشخيبي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي في الله...


سيتم نقله إلى قسم تعريب الهندسة....


----------



## طالبة الجنة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والله بالفعل معلومات قيّمة ....تعلمت منها الكثير ..... جزاكم الله خيراً أخي أحمد ....وحبذا لو تزيدنا من هذه المعلومات فنحن أحوج مانكون إلى نبذ الخطأ وتصحيح ألستنا وتعويدها على الصواب .... 

جزى الله خيراً كاتب هذا المقال وناقله ....وزاد الدكتور فضل عباس علماً وبصيرة .....واتذكر الآن حكمة تقول ( ولا أحفظها حرفياً لكني سأحاول أن أوصل المعنى فقط ): إنما يضرك انطماس البصيرة منك لا فقدان البصر ....


والسلام عليكم


----------



## رايقه (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاااك الله خيرا أخي العزيز 

الموضووع أكثر من راااائع


----------



## الشخيبي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*وإياكم جميعا......*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

متي سوف نجعل اللغه العربيه بدون اخطاء ؟
نتمني ان يظهر اليوم الذي يدرس فيه اللغه العربيه في جامعات الغرب


----------



## بطروخه (16 مارس 2007)

الهم احفظ لغتنا الحبيه من الاخطاء الشائعه

و بالخصوص من المصطلحات الجديده الدخيله على اللغه العريبه


----------



## ميسرة2006 (17 مارس 2007)

اللهم وفق لى من يعلمني صحيح اللغة العربية اللهم اجزية خيرا عما فعل


----------



## الشخيبي (21 مارس 2007)

*أشكركم جميعا على المرور وعلى ردودكم الطيبة....*


----------



## ag438 (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## محمد على السيد حسن (1 يونيو 2008)

من الأخطاء اللغوية أيضا 
استلمت مبلغا وقدره 
والصواب ( تسلمت مبلغا وقدره )


----------



## الشخيبي (6 يوليو 2008)

محمد على السيد حسن قال:


> من الأخطاء اللغوية أيضا
> استلمت مبلغا وقدره
> والصواب ( تسلمت مبلغا وقدره )



*جزاك الله خيرا على إضافتك القيمة..*


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الموضوع رائع


----------



## محمود الباز (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الحقيقة موضوع رائع ومعلومات ما كنت انتبه لها


----------



## جمعان الغامدي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عدنان طه (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع يتم الإحتياج إليه 

سؤال خارج عن الموضوع
هل ابنكم المهندس محمد فضل عباس؟
لانه زميلي


----------



## mehdi_b10 (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## sdfan (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير ........


----------



## Safwan Haddad (15 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل وتقبل جزيل الشكر​ 

وأريد أن أضيف أن من الأخطاء الشائعه في مراسلاتنا​ 
عندما نكتب​ 
أشارة الى الموضوع أعلاه
أو 
كما ورد أعلاه​ 
والصحيح​ 
أشارة الى الموضوع بأعلاه
أو 
كما ورد بأعلاه​


----------

